# hub wheel motors?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Starn said:


> I am looking for either some links for designs for wheel hub electric motors so I can build them here, or suppliers that have fair to decent prices..and good quality. I have seen the Siemens/Mitsubichi/Volvo/ Minicooper/ etc Youtube vids so I am stoked to finish putting everything on paper( parts list / suppliers/etc) so I can start the virtual build. Can anybody from the forum give me some direction for this problem.


Hi Starn,

The subject comes up often here. You can use the search function as I did to respond to this guy. http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36943&highlight=wheel+motor Bottom line: No such product exists for EV cars. 

Regards,

major


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Actually, we may have something available soon.....BLDC motors...
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3803661/Miata%20Motors_3.jpg

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/30kw-hub-motors-evi-43115.html

Mike,
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Starn,

This is off your topic but I have been planning a reverse trike for the last 2 years. I am planning on a good roll cage and 5 point racing type belts to address security issues. Good luck with your build.

Chuck


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

EV-propulsion.com said:


> Actually, we may have something available soon.....
> 
> Mike,
> www.EV-propulsion.com


I thought this was ~6 or more months away from first being offered for sale?

Is that the same 'soon' you were thinking of ... or is there a more optimistic time line?


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess "soon" is a relative word (but the original poster did not read like he needed it tomorrow since he was building a chassis also-which is probably going to take months at least-I was thinking we would be ready before him, thus the "soon"!)...development takes time but we are working diligently on it. Like Mark said we will have axles spinning much sooner(that word again) than 6 months. We don't want to release a product that isn't tested thoroughly and deemed rugged enough for it's designed application. To put a time limit on that testing stage and designing for popular vehicles or a custom fit to a particular vehicle is premature at this time so bear with us please....
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Starn,

Ev-propulsion.com (one of the ads on the side-ad bar on the forum) has currently one of the most powerful wheel motors I have found anywhere for sale to general public...30kw peak...

discussed here for example, as well as on many other forums...
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums...evi-43115.html

The current wheel motors for sale are designed for a motorcycle and are actually constructed within a motorcycle hub/wheel...

Being a retired mechanic though...maybe you could fashion them into a car wheel/rim?? Don't expect any support though if you break anything..that is not their intended use afterall..

OR, do what Mark and Mike want us to do and eagerly await there next car-differential product...which from the images provided looks to be like two of their motorcylce motors slapped to a framework of some kind...since its a diff, it looks to be somewhat centrally mounted, which with everyone talking about the unsprung weight increase of wheel motors, seems to be a good idea actually...


----------

